

Atea: a free minimalistic status bar time tracker for MacOS in Clojure - pka
https://github.com/pkamenarsky/atea

======
breckinloggins
Possible cool feature: add an integration with emacs org-mode (it's just a
text file, after all).

~~~
macmac
+1

------
kranner
I love it: forked it and added state to the menubar icon. The icon is now
grayed-out when time-tracking is off and bold when time-tracking is on.

Sent a pull request.

~~~
pka
Merged :)

~~~
kranner
Thanks for fixing the NPE in my patch. I'm afraid I don't know any Clojure at
all; had to pick my way through a quick reference to do this.

------
ernestipark
Great lightweight task manager. Will use this instead of sticky notes now!
Possible add ons: * have an option in the dropdown that will open the current
config file in case it's not open. * built in keyboard shortcut to open the
menu

~~~
pka
Great ideas, opened up two new issues.

------
mrpollo
And if you use Notational Velocity to do your notes you can easily integrate
Atea to your setup

Atea -> [Notational Velocity file].txt -> Dropbox

Notational Velocity w/ Dropbox
<https://github.com/scrod/nv/wiki/synchronizing-with-dropbox>

------
christiangenco
For those of you who have never heard of this new-fangled "lein" build
command, it's for Clojure projects.

Installation instructions: <https://github.com/technomancy/leiningen>

After installing, be sure to run `lein self-install`

~~~
cemerick
Actually, it can be (and is) used as a general-purpose build tool. I'm using
it in some otherwise Java-only projects, and — who knows — it might even start
getting some love from Scala hackers:

<https://github.com/technomancy/lein-scalac>

Once jark (a persistent Clojure/JVM backend @ <http://icylisper.in/jark/>) is
made to work well with Leiningen, then the combination might be a reasonable
replacement for sbt.

~~~
rabidsnail
What does jark have over swank?

------
speg
Set it to read my todo.txt file in dropbox and now I have awesome, easy,
simple, 'just works' cross app synchronization! (Though, they use + for
project notifiers, and @ for locations. hmm... )

~~~
falcolas
Ditto. Given how simple the todo.sh system is to use on top of the file, it
might be nice to see to see some integration. Particularly since there's a
nice app for mobile devices that reads/writes that file format as well out of
your dropbox.

~~~
pka
Yes, mobile support is definitely a big incentive to support the todo.txt file
format - I just opened up an issue.

------
teeny
Is there any chance you could build something similar for the Windows Aero
Taskbar?

------
etherealG
anyone seen an automatic time tracking app that actually works?

I used to use rescue time, but it seems their grouping via keywords is gone
now :(

~~~
mark_l_watson
I use Desktop Task Timer (OS X). It was very inexpensive on the app store, and
reduces the overhead of tracking time for my customers every day. I also use
org mode a lot in Emacs for managing tasking.

------
sidmitra
Anyone know of something similar for Ubuntu(Gnome)?

~~~
lemming
This appears to use JDIC, which is cross-platform - anyone know if this runs
on other systems?

~~~
pka
Unfortunately I've heavily hacked JDIC since it doesn't have 64bit binaries
and uses JPopupMenus, which look and behave terribly in the MacOS status bar,
thus making it MacOS only.

However, porting the project to using Java6's cross-platform tray support
should be trivial.

------
dstem
yeahhh, well done mate!

------
ignazwaldhuber
I use it all the time and the code behind it (almost) fits on a napkin.

